# Instabilidade Portalegre 5 Junho



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 19:47)

Aqui vai mais uma reportagem desta instabilidade. Não foi grande trovoada, mas que foi constante foi, e houveram alguns raios mas não consegui apanhar praticamente *nenhum* com a câmara. Desilusão mas partilho aqui a instabilidade.




E algumas fotos:


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2011 às 22:20)

Bem isto é tanto material que eu não consigo acompanhar-vos a todos!  

Nem acredito que ainda ninguém comentou aqui o bom registo do meu vizinho! 

Dizes que não foi grande trovoada, mas olha é melhor que nada e foi precisamente esse o meu registo, NADA! Por isso está muito bom sim senhor! Contínua que é mesmo assim insistir e insistir! Deixa lá que no pico do Verão por cá passaremos muitas vezes para nos refrescar-mos nestes "pouca coisa" como tu lhe chamas! 

Obrigado pela partilha e pelo trabalho de gravação e edição! 

Qualquer dia temos de criar um post/tuturial a ensinar como mexer nestas coisas do filme! Que já por aqui há muito boa gente a mexer em imagem muito bem! E os mais novos têm de ensinar os mais velhotes!


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2011 às 22:23)

Este tópico também me passou despercebido, muito bom registo SpiderVV 



actioman disse:


> Qualquer dia temos de criar um post/tuturial a ensinar como mexer nestas coisas do filme! Que já por aqui há muito boa gente a mexer em imagem muito bem! E os mais novos têm de ensinar os mais velhotes!



Logo te faço uns tuts. do Sony Vegas


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:13)

Gostei, parabéns .


----------

